# New Home Required for group of Rats



## chibi-neko

Can anyone offer a home for a group of 4 does and 1 buck who live together. One of the does gave birth about 3 days ago so an experienced home is required,as it's likely the others may be pregnant although this is the first time there has been a litter and they have supposedly been together for 4 months.

It is believed the rats are about 6/7 months old. The buck is hairless,the does are all different colours,black and white,grey and white,brown and himalayan.

There is no cage available.

I don't have too much info but will try to help if you have any questions,but please only contact me if you can help with rehoming.


----------



## siberiankiss

Any more information on the current situation? Are males and females separated? Why do they need rehoming? 

It's important males and females are separated ASAP. You are looking at potentially a lot of babies. 

I have cages here suitable for pregnant and nursing does - and also have 2 X Furet's for larger groups. I would act as a foster home only and would need assistance with training them over. 

Have you posted this on the fancy rats forum? Best place to start.


----------



## chibi-neko

They are still all together in one cage. They are about 5 miles from me in the West midlands. I would doubt that transport would be available.


----------



## CAstbury

Why are they being rehomed?


----------



## blade100

why would anyone put a male with females 
male + female = babies
and if the male is still in then i suggest that person removing him into a cage on his own,mind you he's probably mated with all the females so expect lots of babies.

i suggest u get in touch with a rat rescue
Home - R A C R

mnm-rat-rescue


----------



## secretpennell

OP - did you receive the PM I sent several days ago? I will be going away for a week from tomorrow so cannot transport rats during that time. I may be able to offer help today if you could contact me asap..


----------



## siberiankiss

These rats need to be separated NOW. 
We could do with someone fairly local-ish to take all these rats, sex them and house them in same sex groups. Possibly identify pregnant females. 

Then we can work on transporting them to various fosterers/forever homes.


----------



## tagalong

SecretPennell won't be around for a bit so please contact me if you do need her help with homing them and I will let her know -please let us know what is happening to them -the chances are great that the doe with babies is already pregnant again so please get the person who owns them to remove the buck now -he is also a threat to the babies .
Help has been offered by genuine rat lovers so please let us know what is happening to these rats.


----------



## chibi-neko

Unfortunately the rats cannot be separated,there is only one cage available.

I will update next week,I will not be online over the weekend. 

If anyone can collect these rats,please get in touch.


----------



## siberiankiss

chibi-neko said:


> *Unfortunately the rats cannot be separated,there is only one cage available.*
> 
> I will update next week,I will not be online over the weekend.
> 
> If anyone can collect these rats,please get in touch.


Which is why they need collecting as soon as possible! People have offered you help, but you need to get your finger out too and reply to PMs and this thread. Even sticking one sex in a hamster cage for now would be better than letting boys and girls coexist like this.


----------



## chibi-neko

No one has actually contacted me and asked for an address etc so they can collect.

If anyone can say they can collect on a specific day I will do my best to make sure that happens. 

I am aware that this is not a good situation which is why I am trying to find a new home for them,but they are not mine,and I am facing certain difficulties with the owner re: money etc.


----------



## simplysardonic

Have these rats been sorted now, I can't help with rehoming but it would be good to know they have somewhere to go


----------



## siberiankiss

We have the means to collect them now; and offers of both foster homes and rescue space. Have not heard from OP though.


----------



## simplysardonic

siberiankiss said:


> We have the means to collect them now; and offers of both foster homes and rescue space. Have not heard from OP though.


Fingers crossed for them all


----------



## Shadowrat

I can take the male and give him a permanent loving home, no room for girlies at present though.
Transport would need to be arranged somehow though.

ShadowRat.com


----------



## momentofmadness

Is this now sorted?


----------



## tagalong

I don't think it can be until the OP is able to reply -said they were not online over weekend as said there are now offers to collect and of fosters etc just needs the OP to reply and arrange


----------



## siberiankiss

Yes still waiting for OP.


----------



## Kitel

I'm so awful at being patient


----------



## siberiankiss

No word today


----------



## tagalong

siberiankiss said:


> No word today


I imagine this is the problem -the OP stated :

I am aware that this is not a good situation which is why I am trying to find a new home for them,but they are not mine,and I am facing certain difficulties with the owner re: money etc.


----------



## siberiankiss

Nothing again today


----------



## chibi-neko

I've been away,I have spoken to the owner and I have permission to collect the rats 

I have replied to my pm so hopefully this will be sorted quickly.


----------



## Kitel

Oh excellent news, well done


----------



## tagalong

That's great -please can you say who will be transporting / who they will be with please as I have agreed to let Secretpennell know as she is away until Sunday but can help if needed.


----------



## chibi-neko

I picked the rats up last night from their owner and they have been collected by a lovely lady today who will be helping them to find new owners. There were 3 litters (approx 25 babies) and 5 adults in the end.

Thanks to everyone who has helped with these little ones.


----------



## Kitel

Oh excellent news  Daddy rat has lots of cuddles waiting for him!


----------



## simplysardonic

Glad its all sorted, hope they all find lovely homes


----------



## siberiankiss

I'm taking a (probably) pregnant doe and a litter


----------

